# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  يوميات طفل مشغول جدا ,,,‎

## عفاف الهدى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

 *بعد ان قربت الإجازة وبات فراغ الأطفال بالمرحلة التمهيدية والإبتدائية وشيك  فإن فراغ الأطفال*  *هو سبب الكثير من المشاكل وجدنا امهات كثر يشتكون من فراغ اطفالهم* 


*وموضوعي اليوم هو عبارة عن برنامج من افكار وتوصيات لشغل وقت فراغ الأطفال وتنظيم يومهم بطريقة تفيدهم وتنمي مواهبهم* 


** 


*واليك بعض التوصيات* 


*اولا: احرصي على نوم طفلك المبكر واستيقاظه المبكر فان ذلك من اهم العوامل التي تجعل الطفل نشيط وسعيد وقادر على ممارسة الانشطة بحيوية*
** 
*ثانيا: على عكس الكثير من الكبار فان الطفل يحب الروتين وان تكون هناك خطة مسبقة ليومه وان يتوقع النشاط القادم ومن الافضل ان تخبري طفلك بما تنوين فعله في هذا اليوم*
**  


*ثالثا: تخيير الطفل بين الانشطة المختلفة وسؤاله عما يفضل فعله اولا وما يؤخره لوقت لاحق*
**  


*رابعا: الهدف العام من هذا البرنامج هو الافادة والاستمتاع معا فكوني صبورة لتري نتيجة مبهرة ان شاءالله*
**  


*خامسا: مشاركة الطفل معك في كل ما تقومين به وابراز دوره في العمل مثلا تقشير البيض اثناء اعدادك الفطور* 


*او تنظيف الطاولة اثناء ترتيب المنزل يشعره باهميته ويجعله يستمتع ويستفيد ويشغل وقت الفراغ*
**  


*سادسا: اختيارالعاب اطفالك بدقة يسهل عليك الكثير ويشغلهم فترة كبيرة فلا تقصري في هذا الجانب*
**  


*والان اليك الافكار* 


*الفكرة الاولى* 


*بعد الافطار احضري لطفلك الوان وكتاب تلوين مفيد واتركيه يختار صور تتكلموا عليها ويلونها وتحاولي تنبيهه الا يخرج عن حدود الرسم وبعد التلوين امدحي تلوينه جدا مع ملاحظة الاهتمام بما يحويه الرسم* 


*مثلا يكون تعلم اسم الفاكهة باللغة العربية و الانجليزية ولونها باللغتين واظهري له الفرح بما انجزه وكرري له اسماء الاشياء الموجودة في الصورة* 


*المثال* 


*صورةالفراولة* 


** 



*من الفواكة اللذيذة والمفيدة وتساعدنا في بناء اجسامنا* 


*معناها بالانجليزية*
*Strawberry* 
*لونها احمر وبالانجليزية*
*Red*
*يختلف كم المعلومات حسب عمرالطفل*
** 


*الفكرة الثانية* 


*ممكن تتركي طفلك يلعب بالعابه مع اخوه على ان تختاري لكل يوم لعبة او اثنين حتى يكونوا مشتاقين للعب بها* 


*وتكون اللعبة مفيدة كالمكعبات والبازل بانواعه* 


*مع مراقبتك المستمرة لهم وثنائك على الاشكال التي يبدعها* 


*وممكن تطلبي من يعمل بالمكعبات شكل بسيط وسهل* 


*مثال* 


*تركيب البازل بشكل صحيح* 


**
** 



*الفكرة الثالثة* 


*اثناء اعدادك الطعام اجعلي طفلك يجلس على طاولة المطبخ ويعيد على مسامعك كل ما تعلمه من قرءان اواناشيد او كلمات انجليزية او حروف وارقام لان المراجعة مهمة جدا مع مراجعة ما استفاده من تلوين صورة اليوم واضافة معلومة بسيطة*
** 


*الفكرة الرابعة* 


*ممكن تتركيه يطالع مجلة ملونة فيها صور ويسال عن كل صورة وتجاوبيه اجابات سهلة والافضل ان تعوديه يطالعها في مكان مشمس فان ذلك ممتع للاطفال ويعوده على حب القراءة* 


*مثال المجلة* 


** 


**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الفكرة الرابعة*
 


*الان وقت الرياضة والمجهود البدني ممكن الجري او المشي او لعبه الاستغماية او نط الحواجز وتكون باستخدام بعض اثاث المنزل المتحرك وخاصة اذا كان الخروج للنوادي والحدائق صعب كما هو الحال عند معظم الامهات* 


*المثال من اثاث المنزل* 


** 


** 


*الفكرة الخامسه ..* 



*اذا تبقي لديك وقت ممكن تملئي له مسبح الحمام ويسبح فيه مع ملاحظتك نص ساعة او اكثر ومعه العاب الماء المسلية حتى وان كان المسبح صغير واجعلي ذلك كمكافأة له على طاعته لك او حفظه ايه من القرءان* 


*مثال*
** 


** 


*الفكرة السادسه* 


*الاعمال الفنية تجذب الاطفال جدا ولكني غير ماهرة فيها واتمنى تعطوني افكار سهلة انفذها مع اطفالي* 


** 



*الفكرة السابعه* 


*كتب التوصيل والتدريبات البسيطة رائعة للاطفال اشتري له الكتب التي تعلم اسماء الاشكال الهندسية والارقام والالوان وهذه صورة من كتاب ابني* 



** 


** 


*الفكرة الثامنه ..* 


*بطاقات الحروف والارقام تعجب الاطفال وطريقة سهلة لتعليمهم الحروف وحفظ شكلها كما انها زهيدة الثمن ومتوفرة جدا في المكتبات وممكن تستخدميها في عمل مسابقة بين الاخوات* 


*الصورة*
** 


** 


*الفكرة التاسعه ..* 


*الزراعة نشاط رائع كما انه سهل القيام به استخدمي علبه صغيرة فارغة وساعدي طفلك ليزرع فيها بذور الحلبة او الفول وراقباها سويا وساعديه ليقوم بريها*
**  


*الفكرة العاشرهـ ..* 


*اللعب والتشكيل بالصلصال يقوي وينمي مهارات العضلات الدقيقة في انامل طفلك*
*ساعديه وشكلا سويا اشكال رائعة* 



**
** 


*اتمنى ان تكون الافكار اعجبتكم وان تقترحوا افكار لقضاء اوقات ممتعة مع اطفالكم وشغل وقت فراغهم* 


*مع حبي واحترامي*

----------


## زهرة الريف

_تسلمي عفاف افكارونصائح رائعه ومفيدة 

الله يعطيك العافية_

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-13-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي لتواجدكم العطر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يسلمووو على المعلومات الحلوه 

موفقه*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحلوه انتي بردودش هون

----------


## ليلاس

* معلومآت حلوة ..

رح تسسآعد الـأمهآآآت وآآيد ..

يعطيك ربي آلف عآآفية ..]*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-22-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحلو تواجدكم هنا

----------

